# X Man



## James Williams-Fuller (Jul 3, 2016)

I am after any one else that might have done an X man or Iron man? 
I am a type 1 diabetic tree surgeon, I am heavily into my cycling and have just started swimming and running in hope that in 12-18 months to sign up to an X man or similar. 
Have any diabetics on hear done them?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi James and welcome to the forum.   I think @Chris Hobson has done a sprint triathlon and mentioned recently he was training for a half ironman.  I think his case is unusual in that he was diagnosed T1 but then reclassified T2 and is now off insulin. He may have some tips. @Northerner is a runner and fount of all knowledge regarding the forum and may know of others who have taken part in an iron man event. 

The other place is the runsweet site which has a lot of useful tips and some personal stories of sport and diabetes including triathletes and ultra marathoners.

http://www.runsweet.com/

Good luck and keep us updated on how you're getting on.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 4, 2016)

Welcome, James. 
I work on triathlons, as a marshal, most recently at Leeds WTS. Worked on 2 x Challenge Henley and 2 x Challenge Henley. May be at Ironman Weymouth.
A fellow marshal on marshal team has type 1 diabetes and competes in various lengths of triathlons. I prefer competing in 2 day mountain marathons, orienteering etc, plus non competitive cycling and open water swimming.
As Matt says, www.runsweet.com is an excellent resource.


----------

